
Moloch: A new DAO aims to fix Ethereum - rgbrgb
https://decrypt.co/5206/fixing-ethereum
======
Avernar
It's not easy to wrap my head around this one. So its purpose is to fund
development around Ethereum, therefore the most likely to join it with ETH
funds would be teams building dapps on Ethereum, or developing the protocol
itself? Or rich people, that are also rich in ETH.

